
Washington Post Ran 16 Negative Stories on Bernie Sanders in 16 Hours - dragonbonheur
http://www.commondreams.org/views/2016/03/08/washington-post-ran-16-negative-stories-bernie-sanders-16-hours
======
dragonbonheur
Confirmed: Bezos is doing everything he can to prevent Bernie Sanders from
winning.

------
g4z
You can search Google News for Daily Telegraph (UK) articles about opposition
leader Jeremy Corbyn, to see a similar campaign. Around the time of vote for
the new leader of the Labour party, this newspaper went crazy trying to smear
him with some epic headlines :D

